# Cool Socionics test.



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www​.sociotype​.com/tests​​
Hmmm....gonna have to edit that, link isn't working right. 
EDIT: the link doesn't take you directly to the test but you can click the "tests" option to get to it.

DOUBLE-EDIT: after, or before (whatever floats your boat), check the bottom of this post for some links on information to clear up any questions you may have about some of your results (such as the small groups and what not).

Anyways, here were my results:


> Sociotype: ILE-0
> aka ENTp, The Inventor, , and Intuitive Logical Extrovert
> 
> Other Possible Types
> ...


Not sure what all of the titles mean, honestly, not sure what a lot of it means, so I will have to look everything up. Thought I'd share either way though.

EDIT: 
Here are some links that I found to clear up some questions you may have about part of the results on your test:
http://www.socionics.us/theory/information.shtml

http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=Small_groups


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

Not sure what much of it means either.



> Sociotype: LII-1Ti
> 
> aka INTj, The Analyst, , and Logical Intuitive Introvert
> 
> ...


Edit: Posted the copy ’n paste too quickly, cba to edit that.
I’ll just post a link to the test results instead http://www.sociotype.com/tests/index.php?est_id=8795

Edit 2 - This time it’s personal :
For some reason the provided link for the test results doesn’t match up with the results page I was shown after completing the test.


----------



## qingdom (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's my results. Do I win anything?*

Socionics Test Result
*


> *Sociotype: ILI-1Te*
> 
> *aka INTp, The Critic,
> 
> ...


----------



## MoltenHorse (Feb 24, 2012)

Did the extended test.
I don't like when questions are to elaborate so there are no answer that suits for instance:

What best describes a weakness of yours that you may try and improve but generally avoid dealing with?
A: I often have trouble following directions and rules or performing tasks for someone when the reasoning behind them has not been made clear to me.
B: I often neglect to notice many details of my surrounding environment such as being oblivious to the aesthetic design of a room or forgetting where I placed my keys. These trivial details are of relatively little importance to me.

B does not fit. A fits - but I don't see it as a weakness at all, I see it as a strength - so there is no suitable answer for me there.

And the picture part, what was that - I like blondes, that must mean he is like that...and they say I as an INTP overanalyse things 



> Sociotype: ILI-1Ni
> 
> aka INTp, The Critic, , and Intuitive Logical Introvert
> 
> ...


Anyone know what Alpha, Beta, Gamma part means? Or Temperament: IP - or anything really.

The fun part and was the romantic styles, and I think it was somewhat accurate, that I tend to feel attraction to victim and caregiver-types.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

MoltenHorse said:


> Did the extended test.
> I don't like when questions are to elaborate so there are no answer that suits for instance:
> 
> B does not fit. A fits - but I don't see it as a weakness at all, I see it as a strength - so there is no suitable answer for me there.
> ...


I agree on the above two points, but, I did like the picture thing because it was interesting.



> Anyone know what Alpha, Beta, Gamma part means? Or Temperament: IP - or anything really.


IP, I'm guessing, is their grouping for Introverted perceivers. As for the other things, I was just about to look those up in further detail, but as I'm trying to be a good student I decided to do some homework first, I feel like such a good little nerd



> The fun part and was the romantic styles, and I think it was somewhat accurate, that I tend to feel attraction to victim and caregiver-types.


I didn't even bother to look at mine because I was wondering if those were names of certain psychological types lmao, but, after reading your post here I realise that I was looking too deep into that:crazy:


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Richard said:


> Not sure what much of it means either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





qingdom said:


> Here's my results. Do I win anything?
> 
> *Socionics Test Result*





MoltenHorse said:


> Did the extended test.
> I don't like when questions are to elaborate so there are no answer that suits for instance:
> 
> What best describes a weakness of yours that you may try and improve but generally avoid dealing with?
> ...


Found information for the small groups and quadra information stuff, stay tuned for future edits in the next 10 minutes or so.

Small groups - Wikisocion

1ST EDIT: 
http://www.socionics.us/theory/information.shtml

ATTENTION: guess I only needed the one edit lol. Those two websites should be useable enough, I'm going to put them in my OP for future viewers.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

It's because the link is missing a dash (not sure).


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Dashing said:


> It's because the link is missing a dash (not sure).


Can't read -.-


----------



## eggshell (Feb 19, 2012)

it listed me as an intj which i am most certainly not, maybe it's because i'm coming down from my high right now though.

alpha quadra is right though

*Sociotype: LII-1Ne*

*aka INTj, The Analyst,







, and Logical Intuitive Introvert*

*Other Possible Types *



ILI (INTp): 96% as likely as LII
ILE (ENTp): 89% as likely as LII
LIE (ENTj): 75% as likely as LII

*VI Component Results (worth 30% of test)--Still In Development*

*Quadra Distribution*



 Delta: 28%
 Alpha: 27%
 Gamma: 25%
 Beta: 19%


*Brief Description of LII*

Using introverted thinking as his base function and extroverted intuition as his creative, the LII is adept at creating a concept of reality through the synthesis and application of preformulated principles and rules. When formulating new principles, the LII methodically analyzes new information, taking the salient aspects and discarding the extraneous. Staying within the boundaries of his principles, the LII is capable of generating new ideas and possibilities of how the world could work. At its best, this ability gives the LII an aura of confidence and insightfulness into areas of abstraction and possibility that many other types don't have; at its worst, this ability may lead the LII to possibilities so impractical or unreachable that he is perceived as others to be out of touch with reality. Additionally, the LIIs inclination for deep isolated thoughts often leaves him disconnected from societal interaction--as if he is constantly an observer but never a participant. Learn more about the LII here!
*Sociotype Characteristics*

Small Groups First Tier Dichotomies 




Quadra: Alpha
Club: Researcher
Temperament: IJ
Romance Styles:
Primary: Infantile
Secondary: Aggressor
 
 

Introverted
Intuitive
Logical (Thinking)
Rational (Judging)


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

eggshell said:


> it listed me as an intj which i am most certainly not, maybe it's because i'm coming down from my high right now though.


INTj=INTP

The difference is in the capilizations. The 8 Introverted types have their "Judging" and "Perceiving" letter switched, but not the Extroverts. Hence the capitalization difference :wink:

Also take notice in that it called you a "LII-1Ne", according to the theorists out there Ne doesn't exist too much for the INTJ of MBTI. I think that it means that your Ne is higher than your Ti so you are an Ne dominant LII-INTj (INTP).


----------



## eggshell (Feb 19, 2012)

L_Lawliet said:


> INTj=INTP
> 
> The difference is in the capilizations. The 8 Introverted types have their "Judging" and "Perceiving" letter switched, but not the Extroverts. Hence the capitalization difference :wink:
> 
> Also take notice in that it called you a "LII-1Ne", according to the theorists out there Ne doesn't exist too much for the INTJ of MBTI. I think that it means that your Ne is higher than your Ti so you are an Ne dominant LII-INTj (INTP).


yeah my extraverted intuition seems to come more naturally to me than introverted thinking.


----------



## starshipuk (Dec 2, 2011)

Sociotype: ILE-3Ti

aka ENTp, The Inventor, , and Intuitive Logical Extrovert

Other Possible Types

LII (INTj): 91% as likely as ILE
SLE (ESTp): 84% as likely as ILE
LSI (ISTj): 75% as likely as ILE
VI Component Results (worth 30% of test)--Still In Development

Quadra Distribution

Beta: 31%
Delta: 26%
Gamma: 22%
Alpha: 21%

Brief Description of ILE

Using extroverted intuition as her base function and introverted thinking as her creative, the ILE is adept at generating a thousand solutions for the same problem. Unlike the LII who is bound by the rules he follows, the ILE sees these same rules as flexible and enabling--they can be altered and adjusted to enable every new idea the ILE conceives. In fact, the rules are often completely rewritten for every new idea the ILE has. At her best, the ILE is capable of learning complex and abstract concepts faster than almost any other sociotype and building off this knowledge to create a multitude of theories and ideas. At her worst, the ILE is often so inundated by new thoughts that actualizing one singular idea to fruition can be difficult. And although the ILE is good at understanding more abstract phenomena, the ILE often struggles understanding the more nuanced societal norms of interaction, which can cause her to be unsure of the appropriate action when socializing. Learn more about the ILE here!

Sociotype Characteristics

Small Groups	First Tier Dichotomies 
Quadra: Alpha
Club: Researcher
Temperament: EP
Romance Styles:
Primary: Infantile
Secondary: Aggressor
Extroverted
Intuitive
Logical (Thinking)
Irrational (Perceiving)
You 
Function	Information Element	Relative Strength	Relative Value	
Leading
Creative
Role
Vulnerable

Suggestive
Mobilizing
Ignoring
Demonstrative
Ne
Ti
Se
Fi

Si
Fe
Ni
Te
28%
47%
22%
3%

22%
3%
28%
47%
28%
47%
22%
3%

28%
47%
22%
3%


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

LII-1Ne
aka INTj, The Analyst, and Logical Intuitive Introvert


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

*Sociotype: LII-1Ne

aka INTj, The Analyst, , and Logical Intuitive Introvert*

*Other Possible Types*

ILI (INTp): 78% as likely as LII
ILE (ENTp): 76% as likely as LII
EII (INFj): 73% as likely as LII

*Quadra Distribution*

Beta: 30%
Alpha: 29%
Delta: 23%
Gamma: 18%

Socionics Test Result

So...what would you say is the difference between LII and ILI INTPs?


----------



## thedoctorlies (Jul 17, 2010)

*So what does the 0 reflect?*

*Sociotype: ILI-0*

*aka INTp, The Critic,







, and Intuitive Logical Introvert*

*Other Possible Types *


LIE (ENTj): 78% as likely as ILI
LII (INTj): 72% as likely as ILI
ILE (ENTp): 71% as likely as ILI
*VI Component Results (worth 30% of test)--Still In Development*

*Quadra Distribution*


 Alpha: 29%
 Gamma: 27%
 Beta: 24%
 Delta: 19%


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

thedoctorlies said:


> *So what does the 0 reflect?*
> 
> *Sociotype: ILI-0*
> 
> ...


I'm not really sure about the zero, I think it just means that your dominant and auxillary functions are somewhat even, though I could be wrong.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Muser said:


> *Sociotype: LII-1Ne*
> 
> *aka INTj, The Analyst, , and Logical Intuitive Introvert*
> 
> ...


ILI=INTp=INTJ

LII=INTj=INTP

Socionics=socionics=MBTI

The J and the P are a lot different in these two systems and causes a lot of confusion for people. It simply means that either your Feeling function or your Thinking function is out in front (the Judging function) whereas the MBTI goes solely off of the combination, not the order. 

Extroverted whatever Perceivers=EXXp in socionics and EXXP in MBTI. Ne/Se=perceiving function dominant so it is a perceiver.
Introverted whatever Perceivers=IXXj in socionics and IXXP in MBTI. Fi/Ti=judging function dominant so it is a judger.

Hence the capitalization difference.

Personally, I agree more with the way the MBTI does it, but that's how it works in socionics from my understanding.


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

L_Lawliet said:


> ILI=INTp=INTJ
> 
> LII=INTj=INTP
> 
> ...


Thanks, mate.  Though I was looking for more of a general "ILI INTPs are more...and less...compared to their LII kin, etc." comparison.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Muser said:


> Thanks, mate.  Though I was looking for more of a general "ILI INTPs are more...and less...compared to their LII kin, etc." comparison.


Sorry, not that adept.


----------



## MoltenHorse (Feb 24, 2012)

L_Lawliet said:


> I didn't even bother to look at mine because I was wondering if those were names of certain psychological types lmao, but, after reading your post here I realise that I was looking too deep into that:crazy:


 Crap, you where right according to your link, I don't fall for victims, I *am* the victim! :frustrating:

Couldn't they have named it something else?


----------

